# Favorite Timeshare in Sedona



## spragu14 (Nov 8, 2018)

We plan to trade into Sedona for the first time in the spring of 2019.  Does anyone have a favorite timeshare there?  We are leaning toward Arroyo Roble Resort because it is near town, but are open to anything. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sts1732 (Nov 8, 2018)

HYATT's Pinion Pointe, we have owned for yrs. It sits at the go around of 177 and 89A one block from old town. Easy walk to town, central to any direction you may want to drive.


----------



## wilma (Nov 8, 2018)

We love the grounds at arroyo Robles especially the creek side bbq area. The units are very 70s and kinda funky so we opt for the hyatt Sedona.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 8, 2018)

Arroyo Robles trades in RCI, however Hyatt Pinon Pt trades in II.

We walked thru each in late September but not stayed at either.
The Arroyo's creekside area is very nice, relaxing and cool on a hot day.
But RCI exchanges do not ever get creekside units.
Their pool is a good size too.  
Hyatt's pool looks a bit smaller; actually small
for the number of units.

We were told that most of Arroyo's 2 bdrm units are townhouses with stairs.
But they do have some ADA units that are flatter terrain.
Hyatt does have ADA units, and paths, but otherwise there are a lot of steps at the resort


----------



## spragu14 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the information.  I am in RCI so Hyatt unfortunately isn't an option.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 8, 2018)

Wyndham is in a quiet neighborhood, but I don't think they deposit a lot into RCI for that particular resort.  I would take it if you can get it.

Diamond took over the old Sunterra, so they have a few properties in Sedona, you might have better luck with Diamond in RCI.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2018)

We own at Villas of Sedona (and it's sister resort next door, Sedona Springs). We have actually only stayed there once- and rented that time. Our grown kids and families lived in the Phoenix area and we all gathered at Sedona for Thanksgiving almost 15 years go. My, how time flies. The units there (Villas) are good size and the pool area has both in- and outdoor access depending on weather- and good BBQ areas. They also exchange via RCI.

Much of what you might consider 'Best' would depend on what you want to do. If you want to hike out directly onto the red rock trails, you might want one thing, but if you are golfers, somewhere else would appeal. The Hyatt and Los Abrigados are close to the 'action', where at most of the others, you'll have to drive a little ways into 'town'.

We see the OP is a TUG Member, so checking the reviews is an option.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Nov 8, 2018)

We liked Los Abrigados for the location.  Unit was nice as well.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ve stayed in most of the places mentioned here.  Hyatt are very nice units but can be dark if you get first floor.  I go in December so its low season and easy to get good deals.  I stayed at Arroyo Roble last year, great location for the old town shopping area.  Springs units are big, and Summit are nice.  Staying at Ridge in Oak Creek again this year.

Anywhere in the area is fine for us, we like to hike all over.  If you have the National Park Senior pass take it, its good at most of the trailhead parking areas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mdurette (Nov 8, 2018)

I have only been to Hyatt Pinon Point - so I have nothing to compare it too.   For our first visit, I think it was PERFECT and would go back there in a heartbeat.     There are April weeks available via II now - I will post in the sightings.   If one of these weeks work for you - got jump on it and don't look back!   (assuming you have II)


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 8, 2018)

Units at Sedona Springs are very large and well kept up.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2018)

We have the Villas at Sedona booked for next spring. I could have reserved at the Villas at Poco Diablo or Sedona Springs as VI has inventory in all three. This will be our first trip to Sedona. I was thinking of towing my jeep but I think I can rent one when I get there if I really want . 

Bill


----------



## heathpack (Nov 8, 2018)

We have stayed twice at Sedona Summit and we like it.  Quiet, a little out of town, easy to get out and do some wine tasting.  Good proximity to a number of mtb trails.

We have also stayed twice at Hyatt Pinon Pointe, it’s nice to be in town to some extent but Sedona traffic is a little annoying and at Pinon Pointe, you’re in the thick of the traffic. 

We’re heading back in a few weeks- Pinon Pointe this time.  So obviously we like them both.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 9, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Units at Sedona Springs are very large and well kept up.


We once stayed at Sedona Springs. Enjoyed it and would like to go back. I guess that makes it our #1 resort in Sedona.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 10, 2018)

We are deeded owners at Sedona Summit, which trades in both II and RCI and we love it.  We love hiking and being in West Sedona and away from the traffic of the Y suits us perfectly. Grocery stores are handy, access to the hiking/biking areas in Boynton Canyon, the ruins at Tuzigoot and the wonderful Devil's Bridge are all easily accessible without having to go through Sedona traffic. The resort is on the North side of 89A and you can walk from the resort to the trailhead for the Girdner Trail, less than 1/10th of a mile away!

If you like walking to restaurants and shopping, you will not enjoy this resort as it is away from the downtown area and restaurants.


----------



## spragu14 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks so much for all the feedback.  I think that I will start with an ongoing search for Arroyo Roble since I would like to be able to walk to areas for our first trip.  Also we are in RCI so that leaves out Hyatt.


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 14, 2018)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  We’ve also stayed at Sedona Springs and although the units there were larger, we liked Arroyo Roble better because of the beautiful grounds and nicer pool. But both are very nice...I would happily go back to either one!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 17, 2018)

We've stayed at the Ridge at Sedona golf, the Summit, and at Pinon point.  All are nice.  Our fav is Pinon point.  It is a nice place and is in the middle of town.   The Ridge and Summit have the same room layout.  They are both nice.  The Ridge is south of town a ways (but close to good hikes at Bell Rock).  The Summit is perhaps 3 or 4 miles West of the center of town.

The only negative about the Summit is their in-room wifi really sucks.  There was ample signal but the speed was poor.  I tried running a speed test but during the peak of the day it wouldn't run.  It timed out.  Later in the day (perhaps with fewer users) I ran the speed test and IIRC, the latency was close to a second and the download speed was around 100Kb.  But it was still adequate for email.  We were running Pandora radio and every once in a while the buffer would empty and there would be a pause.  But, it was still useable.  In our unit, my Verizon phone signal was pretty poor.   In one room (bottom floor) I was getting 3G or 4G part of the time I think and in the other room, it had trouble getting that level of service.


----------



## Kel (Dec 17, 2018)

We haven’t stayed at the Hyatt Pinon Point, but the location looks great.  Right in town. 

We have stayed at the Sedona Summit and we really liked it.  We were in an upstairs unit and we didn’t have issues with the WIFI.  And, our Verizon phones worked well for us.  We have also stayed at the Ridge on Sedona in the Village of Oak Creek.  We liked that location too.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 17, 2018)

Los Abrigados is our favorite. Right behind the shops and restaurants at Tlaquepaque and situated along a nice stream. Walking distance to uptown Sedona.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 17, 2018)

We stayed at Sedona Summit last fall and enjoyed the resort even though it was several miles from the main part of town. We also just stayed at Bell Rock Inn, which is another Diamond Resorts resort, and I wrote a review of the unit and resort. It was OK, but we would prefer Summit. We have not stayed at Pinon Point, but we have visited and toured there and would definitely stay there if we had an opportunity to trade into it. The location is outstanding being right in town.

Sedona is beautiful and the landscape would make a stay at any of these resorts worthwhile. Enjoy!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## spragu14 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your feedback. We are looking forward to visiting Sedona.


----------



## Snazzylass (Dec 22, 2018)

When you say Spring, do you mean March? or later? And have you reserved your unit?
I don't think there is a bad resort in Sedona. All are well-kept and a terrific value!
Everyone's different on their personal preference, but I won't worry about picking a T/S which is walkable as Sedona is really spread out. The great dining is far and wide and not necessarily on 179A which runs through the original downtown.

I'll put in a plug for Sedona Pines. I like the individual units - no shared walls, lots of windows and natural light and fresh air. I grilled out on my most recent trip and was super happy to learn that the grounds crew cleaned the grill every morning!
And, there's an excellent restaurant on site with a lovely patio and live music.
I am sure you will have a wonderful time no matter where you stay.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 22, 2018)

Deb from NC said:


> We loved Arroyo Roble.  We’ve also stayed at Sedona Springs and although the units there were larger, we liked Arroyo Roble better because of the beautiful grounds and nicer pool. But both are very nice...I would happily go back to either one!



We stayed at Arroyo Roble years ago and it was very nice and we were also able to walk around Sedona easily form the resort.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 28, 2018)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  This summer will be our third stay at the resort.  I love the large bathrooms with the walk-in shower.  There is a fireplace in the Master bedroom and another downstairs in the living area.  We exchanged through RCI when we went and it never bothered us that we were not in the Creek side villas.  Anywhere at the resort is ok with us.  Also there is a large patio right outside of your unit.  It's a great resort, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## applepie (Jan 25, 2019)

I've stayed at Los Abrigados, and that is what made me want to buy a timeshare.  The location is awesome and the resort is nice.  The room could use a bit of sprucing up, but it was a great place.  It is right in the Tlaquepaque shopping area where shops and restaurants are close.  And, you can walk to uptown Sedona in 20 minutes or less.  We've toured The Ridge by Diamond Resorts, and the location is right on the way in town down 179 if memory serves.  It is close to Bell Rock.  It is a bit out of the way by a golf course.  We did a timeshare presentation there, and the unit they showed us was really gorgeous.  There is a lot of hiking in that location, and there are restaurants, but shopping is down by the Y.  I rented a house close to the airport -- which is not as far as the Summit, and it was walking distance to hiking and other activities.  I love the whole area.  It really depends what you want to do.  

On the one hand, it is nice to be walking distance to shopping and restaurants, but on the other hand, it is nice to be away from all of that and be able to go for an easy nice hike and enjoy nature.  Go back year after year and try all of the resorts until you find a favorite.  

And, I recommend doing a hike at West Fork -- has 17 stream crossings and is so wonderful.  I've stayed over by the Summit at Southwest Inn.  I didn't enjoy that as much as Los Abrigados area or the house I rented by the airport.  I'd like to stay near the village of Oak Creek by Bell Rock next time -- so possibly the Ridge.


----------

